# Favorite Kenpo Basic Strike



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2002)

What is everyone's favorite strike?  I am not talking about techniques or several strike combinations.  I just mean which individual strike do you like best?  Backnuckle, SwordHand, etc...

My personal favorite is a sandwich (elbow and heelpalm).  I know it is a combination of 2 basics, but since they strike simultaneously I count them as 1 strike.


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 13, 2002)

the good ol' reverse punch


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 13, 2002)

Right inward raking hammerfist - right into the orbit of the left eye beside the nose, "relocating it" somewhere on the right cheek, whoops ... getting a little too graphic.

-Michael


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Right inward raking hammerfist - right into the orbit of the left eye beside the nose, "relocating it" somewhere on the right cheek, whoops ... getting a little too graphic.
> 
> -Michael *




But i feel the pain!


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Right inward raking hammerfist - right into the orbit of the left eye beside the nose, "relocating it" somewhere on the right cheek, whoops ... getting a little too graphic.
> 
> -Michael *



be completely honest and tell us how you really feel!! LOL


----------



## Wertle (Aug 13, 2002)

I always find myself favoring leopard fist.  Anything circular, but this more often than not.  I think it is because I am very small, and I feel like I can generate a lot of power through the shoulders when I do it.

Any sort of thrust, on the other hand, I think I need to work on.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 13, 2002)

I have to agree with Mr. Billings on this one.  I feel that the Hammerfist is one of the most destructive strikes in Kenpo.  One of many........but this is definately a favorite .

Michael


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 13, 2002)

Inward, outward, downward, raking a very versatile strike to use.



:asian:


----------



## kenpochip (Aug 13, 2002)

I have to say that I like the hammerfist too.  Lot of damage to the bad guy, not so much risk to the good guy.

Question, what is the advantage of a handsword to the neck versus a hammerfist to the same target?   Wouldn't the handsword be more risky to the fingers if you connect badly with the target? I can see a handsword or a leopard fist hammer (I don't know the real name) to slide into a narrow target, but not why to use a handsword on a relatively open target.

KenpoChip


----------



## tarabos (Aug 13, 2002)

i vote for the hammerfist too...

but i still like blasting a kneecap or thigh with a shin kick...


----------



## tonbo (Aug 13, 2002)

I will toss in a vote for the hammerfist as well, since there is a lot of versatility to it.

My second vote would go to the old workhorse, the uppercut.  When you get a "hidden" one in, and it connects just right, it can bring a real smile to your face.....

Peace--


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpochip _
> 
> *I have to say that I like the hammerfist too.  Lot of damage to the bad guy, not so much risk to the good guy.
> 
> ...



Here is  a quiz for you chip.  What is the difference/similarities in a handsword and a hammerfist?  Which has a larger striking surface?  To those that know the answer let them try to figure it out.  

Michael


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 13, 2002)

I like the uppercut and here's why.
1)You've got the good ole uppercut.
2)you can extend the uppercut and it becomes a punch
3)you can tuck it a little more and make it an upward elbow
4)you can torque through a 135 degree angle and get hook out 
   of it
5)you can torque through 180 degree angle, tuck it, and get an 
   inward elbow
6)maybe a bit of a stretch, but by using directional harmony you   
   could rechamber the uppercut and have your hammerfist strike.
7) etc... etc... etc...


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 13, 2002)

Hooking elbow, if you can get in close enough to use it, it's gonna really take someone down. I've never been on the receiving end of one, but you can tell from the power that comes into the focus mitt of one that if you didn't get a knock out off it, there's still be so much pain in your head you wouldn't have much fight left in you.

Plus I have faith that it's strong enough to smash a jaw or cheekbone. 

As well as that, you can throw it to all different targets, so it's nice and adaptable.

Backfist would be my second choice, but since i'm only allowed one... 

Ian.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 13, 2002)

I really love the forearm sandwhich, especially while adding a little extra torque during the strike.  Nothing beats hearing the attacker's neck imitate Rice Crispies.


SNAP! 
CRACKLE! 
POP!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Just to give it a shot .. the hammerfist has a larger striking surface
because the fingers are involved.  In a handsword, they're not.
With a handsword, we're told to the striking surfaces is that
bone just above the wrist, in the palm.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 14, 2002)

1. Surface concentration - (same pounds per square inch, just fewer inches = more pounds per inch = more penetration)
2. Fitting - Always have an appropriate weapon to the appropriate target.
3. Angle of entry - of course, sometimes the fist will not "fit".
4. Angle of incidence - you can rotate the handsword further than the fist, insuring a nice impact as verses the hammerfist not rotating enough to get into the target.  Just try to countour up someones body with a fist as vs the handsword.

etc., etc. 

That being said, I still like the hammerfist due to the fact I can hit harder, with less chance of injuring the bones in my hands.  A properly clenched fist is much harder to accidently break than the handsword.  (if only I had not given up that makiwara training and iron palm when I found Kenpo - I can actually hit them in a target appropriatley with effect, and not have to be able to kill a tree with my shins or fists.)

Besides ... I heard great Mr. Parker stories - usually involving a punch, heel palm, or hammerfist.  That may be where I got my sadistic graphic tendencies.  The feel of bones crunching - whoops, went too far ... again!  :viking1: 

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 14, 2002)

*HEEL PALM STRIKE ALL THE WAY*

Thrusting Salute is my absolute favorite technique too... nothing like the heel palm strike executed in that technique...

*Smash the guys face into outter space!*  

Extended outward blocks are kewel too. I know... not a strike, per se, but alot of really powerful stuff can originate from there.

Wheew,
Billy Lear


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> Extended outward blocks are kewel too. I know... not a strike, per se, but alot of really powerful stuff can originate from there.
> 
> ...





Like a hammerfist......


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 14, 2002)

Keep going guys you have some good answers I want to hear the rest of you also.

Michael


----------



## fanged_seamus (Aug 14, 2002)

Tough choice, but I'd go with the palm heel strike. 

While the hammerfist is great (particularly when raking through someone's nose a la Mace of Aggression), the palm heel to the jaw or nose is just as devastating.  It's quick and easy to learn.  And the fact it can be turned into a claw at the drop of a hat helps....

Just my opinion -- and I reserve the right to change my favorite strike as I learn more advanced techniques.

Tad


----------



## Robbo (Aug 14, 2002)

> Smash the guys face into outter space!



I know that his doesn't apply to what you said but I couldn't resist.

"Use a brace to prevent your opponents face from extending into space"

Used to illustrate sandwiching

One of Mr. Parker's Quotes, when he said this in a seminar he had a huge grin on his face. I think he was a closet poet.

Rob


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I heard it and liked it too... I wish he were still around.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fanged_seamus _
> 
> *Tough choice, but I'd go with the palm heel strike.
> 
> ...



*You hit the nail on the head baby!!!*

I like the right inward handsword from Sword Of Destruction too... After you land the strike you can turn your right palm inward and rip your opponent's ear off too... Now that gets a little nasty doesn't it?


----------



## kenpochip (Aug 14, 2002)

I've been pretty much striking with the whole "blade" of the hand for both strikes.  It seems that others are not.  That would be the explanation I was looking for.

There is a difference in the arm muscles used when I do the handsword vs the hammerfist, which somebody can probably take advantage of.  Maybe more of a whipping motion?   I am converting from TKD, so the analysis and the basics executions are different.  Please be patient with me.

Chip


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2002)

I really like the hammerfist in Destructive Fans.  How you get to wind everything up by going in one big circle and that makes the hammerfist so devastating.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2002)

Nothing like a good ole front ball kick to the Jimmie!!!!!!!!!  The acronym KISS comes to mind.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *Nothing like a good ole front ball kick to the Jimmie!!!!!!!!!  The acronym KISS comes to mind.
> 
> ...



My old instructor referred to that as "first line defense". 

My favorite "named" strike is the "immortal man pointing the way". My favorite strike is probably the hammering inward block done very dynamically (maybe add in a little slap check to really break'em down).

jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *Nothing like a good ole front ball kick to the Jimmie!!!!!!!!!  The acronym KISS comes to mind.
> 
> ...



Clyde will kick your ***!

Clyde will kick your face!

Clyde will kick your balls into outter space!

Yay Clyde!!!

(Pulling your leg dude)

Your Friend,
Billy


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *Nothing like a good ole front ball kick to the Jimmie!!!!!!!!!  The acronym KISS comes to mind.
> 
> ...




That one isn't my favorite anymore, not since I kicked a guy there once in a fight (he was on something, drunk, or whatever, but there was alot of it in his system) and all he did was flinch a little.  Then he looked at me like he was going to kill me.  
I always heard the stories about people on drugs, alcohol, whatever...but i found out for myself it was true.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Wouldn't an inward block done the way i think you mean end up being a hammerfist anyway?  With maybe a little extra forearm thrown in?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It usually puts just enough cramp in their style long enough for me to shoot a really good elbow afterwards tho LOL.     

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking, but since I'm a beginner, I didn't want
to look stupid and say something.  Not specifically an elbow, but
the thought was "doesn't that just open up another target?"
I'm glad you chimed in with this!


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I am sure that true.  But this guy was tall and very long armed.  Not that he could have moved fast enough, but if he could have then he still would have got me while i was on the way in.  
It would have been like trying to punch a giraffe in the chest while it is blocking you with it's head.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I suppose you could think of it that way,

The question I ask myself is do I think in terms of a line of motion or a path of motion? Do I want to use the squeegee principle to utilize upper and lower case movements, and give myself a greater margin of error, or not? 

But I could be wrong...


jb:asian:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



LOL....funny thing is I train with one of those almost weekly.  We have a 4th Black that is 6'5" somewhere around 210+ lbs.  I am 5'9".  I make the techniques work but it is more diffucult with him.

Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I guess pulling his leg is better than you pulling his jimmy!:rofl:


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

And little Billy too.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *And little Billy too.
> 
> ...



Little Billy? You are mistaken! I wear a big cup and carry a big stick... :lol:

Hasta,
Billy


----------



## Robbo (Aug 16, 2002)

Not one I find much oppurtunity to use but I find really neat is the locking out of the elbow after going through the face with a strike and hitting with the inside of the elbow as you straighten your arm. Same thing with the leg (basically buckling), hit with the back of your knee as you straighten the leg.

Sorry about the terminology (or lack of it) I can't recall exactly what term was used for this type of motion.

Rob


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fanged_seamus _
> 
> *Tough choice, but I'd go with the palm heel strike.
> 
> ...



I could'nt have said it better myself . I'd say the backfist was my second favorite strike


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 20, 2002)

I am really enjoying the middle knuckle strike.  We call it an Eagle's Beak.


----------



## KenpoRush (Sep 22, 2002)

So many strikes, so little space...

I have many favorite strikes...I don't think I can pick just one so I'll rank my favorite strikes from most favored down:

1.)  *Horizontal Inward Elbow Strike/heel palm sandwich*, preferably to the head, which then can be be converted to...

2.)  *Reverse Vertical Elbow Strike*, striking the attacker's sternum/xyphoid process, which then can be converted to...

3.)  *Reverse Vertical Downward Hammerfist Strike*, striking the attacker's lower abdoment/groin area, at which time a covering right front crossover foot maneuver is performed with a simultaneous...

4.)  *Vertical Outward Back Knuckle Strike* to the attacker's nose or temple.

I just love doing this series of strikes whenever I perform Sword of Destruction or Shielding Hammer.


----------



## feintem (Sep 23, 2002)

A hammer fist.


----------



## Robbo (Sep 23, 2002)

> A hammer fist.



Hammering, Thrusting, whipping, so many options, so many targets, too bad an opponent wouldn't stay concious long enough (if you're hitting right of course)


----------

